# You can blog with Bill Marriott



## Clark (Jun 28, 2010)

Want to comment direcly to Bill Marriott, here is your chance:

http://www.blogs.marriott.com/marri...eshare-owners-with-more-flexibility.html#more


----------



## WelcomeHome (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks so much Clark - I already sent my comment into the blog.

If we really want to get a fair shake in this new system, this is the perfect avenue to express our frustrations and concerns.

I suggest all TUGGERs who feel disappointed and cheated by this new system to take a few moments to be counted - if we all post an entry I'm sure Mr. Marriott will realize there are some customer concerns he should address.

JUST REMEMBER - you can catch more bees with honey. If you're rude or unprofessional, Mr. Marriott will never see your thread because the moderator reviews all posts before they are permitted in the blog.

So let's all band together and take 2 minutes to express your views.

Best wishes,
David


----------



## JimIg23 (Jun 28, 2010)

Wow, if people other than tuggers have been posting, I wonder if there are any happy owners out there!


----------



## irish (Jun 28, 2010)

just came from visiting bill marriott"s blog and i was SOOOOOOO happy to see owners posting their unhappiness at the changes to the system. so guys while everyone may not yet be aware of the coming storm, most of those that are are as unhappy as we are. YEEAAH!!!!!!


----------



## Ann in CA (Jun 28, 2010)

If Mr. Marriott actually reads some of the posts, perhaps he'll see why many of us are not enchanted with the new program.  I just posted my comments.  Keep them coming!


----------



## TRAVELING FOOL (Jun 28, 2010)

*Mr Marriott*

I am so glad to see all of you banning together to help support our present system. Marriott would be nowhere if it weren't for it's loyal customers. We need to speak out and save our investments. We've paid too great a price to see it swallowed up. I too am outraged that we had no say in all of this. I just hope he listens. What is the purpose of purchasing a Marriott if you can't even afford the points to get into your own home resort!


----------



## davemy (Jun 28, 2010)

I just left my comment, it was not positive. will see if it shows up.


----------



## pacheco18 (Jun 28, 2010)

davemy said:


> I just left my comment, it was not positive. will see if it shows up.



So did I - looks like there's a big filter!!


----------



## jjluhman (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks for letting us know about this.  I just posted my comments as well.  I am not seeing anything newer than 1:54pm today.  Hopefully our posts will show up tomorrow.


----------



## jerseygirl (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm shocked and impressed that Marriott is leaving any of these comments up.  I wonder if the press will get ahold of it.


----------



## MikeZ (Jun 28, 2010)

Posted mine this morning.  It took about 5 hours to get put up on the blog, but it's there!


----------



## scrapngen (Jun 29, 2010)

I just posted mine.


----------



## ldodd (Jun 29, 2010)

Mine posted immediately.


----------



## radmoo (Jun 29, 2010)

I posted last evening as well.  It would be interesting to know if ANY of us receives a reply!!!!


----------



## irish (Jun 29, 2010)

i've got a super busy day today but you can be sure i will be leaving feedback either pm tonight or am 2morrow


----------



## ArtsieAng (Jun 29, 2010)

I just posted. Thanks for the link!


----------



## windje2000 (Jun 29, 2010)

Suggest two things as regards the BM blog

1.  a parallel TUG thread showing TUG member posts to the BM Blog

Then you'll see what the BM mods won't let through.

2.  why do we have to go there?  

let's invite him over here to address the TUG members concerns his staff can't or won't deal with.  Its his staff that rolled this out in a way that has given rise to all this confusion.


----------



## ldodd (Jun 29, 2010)

ldodd said:


> Mine posted immediately.



Well, right now my post is gone.  here is what I had written:

Dear Mr. Marriott,

I have had a lengthy and enjoyable relationship with Marriott.  I joined the Rewards program nearly 20 years ago and have influenced other people to join. 

Normally I write letters of praise, which may be noted somewhere in my account.  I have filled out every survey that your company has sent me over the years because I think feedback is important.

I own two 2-bdr units in Maui, one that is an ocean front villa in one of the new buildings that was just recently purchased.  I never would have bought the second unit had I been told about the points program.  One of the key selling points was the lock-off option, which is now devalued.  I also resent that I learned about the new program via Timeshare Users Group (TUG) instead of Mariiott itself.  I want to sell both units but have heard that resale values will plunge.  

The dissatisfaction I feel negates my positive impression that I've had of Marriott for decades.  My files should show that I have recommended others to attend the Vacation Club presentation and they have purchased.  When friends and family have traveled, not only have I suggested that they stay at your hotels, I often reserve the rooms for them myself.  However, I cannot, in good conscience, give glowing references about Marriott at the moment.


----------



## windje2000 (Jun 29, 2010)

Here's what I posted there

Sorry Bill - 

This is a (deliberately?)confused rollout of a predatory plan.

Why don't you address the concerns some owners have on the TUGBBS.

Here's the link

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=938656&posted=1#post938656

Look forward to seeing you there.


----------



## m61376 (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## jjluhman (Jun 29, 2010)

I only see 24 comments to the blog, the last one being 1:54pm yesterday.  What do I need to do to see more recent posts?


----------



## rickxylon (Jun 29, 2010)

*Just posted this*

Mr Marriott

I would like you to know that as a longtime MR Platinum member and 4 week owner at MVCI Aruba & Hawaii, we have been very loyal advocates of both Marriott and MVCI. However, the actions of Marriott over the last couple of years has continued to erode our positive feelings about your company. First there was the devaluation of the Marriott Rewards points with the attempt to position it as an "enhancement". Now the change to a points program at MVCI is being implemented with inequities in "points given" compared to "points required" to exchange into a comparable villa. 

I sincerely hope that you will take the time to personally look into how this is being handled and understand the great level of dissatisfaction this is creating in your previously loyal customer base. Please, please change this to equitable points values for exchanges.

Otherwise, Marriott will have lost even more trust in all of our abilities to believe you really care about your loyal customers.

Thanks for listening.


----------



## MikeZ (Jun 29, 2010)

jjluhman said:


> I only see 24 comments to the blog, the last one being 1:54pm yesterday.  What do I need to do to see more recent posts?



I think the moderator only updates the blog once or twice a day.  My guess is that it will be up soon...

I see a lot of TUGgers are posting, and that's great.  While I would encourage us all to continue to voice any concerns we have, we might want to keep from emphasizing TUG.  I would hate for some Marriott underling to blow off these blog comments as "just a bunch of whiners from some bulletin board."

It's obvious to me that the reason more TUGgers are posting than anyone else (at least it seems like it to me) is that we have knowledge of the program, as opposed to most of the other owners!  

Also, please check your post a few times before submitting!  I see one grammatical error and one misspelled word in MY post, and there is no way to edit!!!

My desire is for ALL of the posts to be viewed as substantive feedback, whether pro or con.


----------



## GregT (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks for finding this for me -- I've left a note.

TUGgers will be happy to know that I've moved beyond my anger at Marriott and now happily am just frustrated and disillusioned.

Best to all,

Greg


----------



## jjluhman (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks MikeZ.

I agree with your belief that Tuggers are in the know while others are still unaware of the program.

My husband's family (several of them) are original owners at Monarch in Hilton Head and none of them are aware of this program.  I have personally referred several friends who have purchased from Marriott after we purchased and none of them are aware either (I am the researcher in our group, and they are all perfectly happy letting me fulfill that role and plan all of our vacations- my nickname is Julie, your friendly cruise director- so I am the only one on TUG). I have been a member for years, but this time when I renewed I messed up my account so now I have a new user name.


----------



## ArtsieAng (Jun 29, 2010)

GregT said:


> Thanks for finding this for me -- I've left a note.
> 
> TUGgers will be happy to know that I've moved beyond my anger at Marriott and now happily am just frustrated and disillusioned.
> 
> ...



:hysterical: 

Good to know that there's still hope for me, then.


----------



## amisco (Jun 29, 2010)

*Made my post to Bill Marriott*

Here's my post:

Here is my post...

Bill,  I think that your roll out of the points system for the Marriott Vacation Club was mixed in its success.  I think that you can tweek this system which would make it a hit with your owners and recover from the disturbing level of anger and resentment of many of your most loyal customers.

I would strongly recommend that you move to adopt as much of the Hilton Grand Vacation Club system as possible.  Their owners/members and customers are incredibly happy with their program...their units have retained their value in resales and they do not have the drama that you have now.

Specifically:

1.  Keep ownership tied to resorts:  People buy timeshares to use them.  Having a system that creates the situation that they can be blocked out of their property inventory is a problem.

2.  Do not discriminate between where people bought the property...(I know your make $$ on initial sales..but you make more $ over time with Management Fees).  Hilton has never discriminated on resales (i.e. they have always been able to convert to "Rewards Points" and are treated as owners.)

3.  By valuing the property by size and season you simplify the system sot that your customer can understand the system and can trade within the club.

4. Importantly ...allow home club advantage by allowing members to reserve their own home clubs 12 months (or 13 months for Elite members).  Then allow all club members to   make reservations...add an Open Season where members can reserve available inventory 30 or 60 days out at a discounted cash rate).... this will help fill the holes in the open enrollment.  If you get the system to work online you could reduce the costs of managing this.

5.  Hilton provides an automatic Silver level HHonors  membership with every membership interest....this also helps feed their business on the hotel side.


I have joined your new system and for me it makes sense..but you could do a lot better for your costumes and find a win-win solution for your program.

Sincerely

Doug Amis


----------



## urple2 (Jun 29, 2010)

I posted there yesterday. It never showed up.


----------



## Bunk (Jun 29, 2010)

There are 63 comments up now and they do not appear to be edited or screened.  Mine was not changed at all.

What is tricky is that you have to figure out how to get to the next page of comments.  Just under the last comment on the page and just above the line "please submit your comment" is a little arrow.  If you click on that arrow, it will bring you to the next page of comments.

Most of these comments are not warm and fuzzy.  I don't know whether they will respond to any, but I am glad they are being posted.


----------



## GregT (Jun 29, 2010)

Bunk said:


> There are 63 comments up now and they do not appear to be edited or screened.  Mine was not changed at all.



Mine is there too, typo's and all!


----------



## gblotter (Jun 29, 2010)

I just posted my message to Bill.  What a train wreck this is for Marriott (to say nothing of the existing owners).

I have also been circulating this tugbbs info to as many MVCI owners as I can (we have many in our circle of friends and family).  Knowledge is power.


----------



## GregT (Jun 29, 2010)

I just sent an email to:

customer.advocacy@vacationclub.com

alerting them to how I feel and cc:ing them on my blog post.

Encourage you to contact them also.

Thanks!


----------



## l2trade (Jun 29, 2010)

*He Who Listens Well Learns Well*

Let's hope Bill remembers the 4th chapter of his book, The Spirit To Serve...

Folks on TUG are like that silent Junior executive.  Everyone around Bill has been telling him "Well, Bill, it's looking good, really good."

Well, Bill, I'm glad you are letting real folks tell you what they think.

I'm waiting for Bill to respond to the negative owner feedback in the classic Marriott way, "You know, you're absolutely right."

Please Bill, let's fix this or kill it!


----------



## urple2 (Jun 29, 2010)

Bunk said:


> There are 63 comments up now and they do not appear to be edited or screened.  Mine was not changed at all.
> 
> What is tricky is that you have to figure out how to get to the next page of comments.  Just under the last comment on the page and just above the line "please submit your comment" is a little arrow.  If you click on that arrow, it will bring you to the next page of comments.
> 
> Most of these comments are not warm and fuzzy.  I don't know whether they will respond to any, but I am glad they are being posted.




Ahhh, yes... I see the arrow. Thanks. Boy, is Billy Boy getting an earful.


----------



## mas (Jun 29, 2010)

The Moderator must be swamped trying to audit and keep up.  I don't see my post yet but the last post is as of around 2:30PM yesterday.  I think I sent my post around 4pm so we'll see if it gets posted.  Needless to say, my comments were less than complimentary.  I also posted on the flyertalk  thread.


----------



## jhpetri (Jun 29, 2010)

*post*

Just did mine !!


----------



## pwrshift (Jun 29, 2010)

I've been following Bill Marriotts blog since he started it and do believe he does most of it himself and is sincere.  I get the feeling he will see what we send to him this way, but it does concern me that the number of posts seems hung up since yesterday .. Someone at Marriott is obviously protecting him and his blog and that bothers me for I don't think he would approve of that censorship.


----------



## RBERR1 (Jun 29, 2010)

*Blog with BIll Marriott*

I put a post out there.  You can see it in the open letter to Marriott thread.


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Jun 29, 2010)

pwrshift said:


> I've been following Bill Marriotts blog since he started it and do believe he does most of it himself and is sincere.  I get the feeling he will see what we send to him this way, but it does concern me that the number of posts seems hung up since yesterday .. Someone at Marriott is obviously protecting him and his blog and that bothers me for I don't think he would approve of that censorship.



Are you looking at all the pages???   See this post #29 about using the next/previous page arrows...


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 29, 2010)

pwrshift said:


> I've been following Bill Marriotts blog since he started it and do believe he does most of it himself and is sincere.  I get the feeling he will see what we send to him this way, but it does concern me that the number of posts seems hung up since yesterday .. Someone at Marriott is obviously protecting him and his blog and that bothers me for I don't think he would approve of that censorship.



You need to click the little tiny next page button at the bottom to see additional comments. There are several pages.


----------



## radmoo (Jun 29, 2010)

My post is there as well as MANY others, and almost all say pretty much same thing.  Let's hope that Bill Marriott along with the rest of executive management hear what owners are saying.  Perhaps we'll see some adjustments?  FOr the record, I have received no official notification as yet.  Were it not for TUG, I'd be clueless!!


----------



## ilene13 (Jun 29, 2010)

I posted this afternoon--so far it is not there!!
ilene


----------



## pwrshift (Jun 30, 2010)

I am very impressed that the moderator or JW permits all posts, good or bad, for objectivity.  Very few organizations would allow this.  Surely, these mostly negative posts will reach the right people in Marriott, and perhaps the press for more commentary.


----------



## pharmgirl (Jun 30, 2010)

thanks for the direction to see next pages - WOW, Mr Marriott is getting a lot of negative comments, but I am impressed that these remain on public view

Wonder if all of this negativity with [maybe??] poor points sales will cause a rollback to the 'original Coke'


----------



## LAR (Jun 30, 2010)

We all must be reading and posting to the blog because it's completely crashing out!  I agree that I appreciate their having the nerve to receive and keep posted all the complaints.  So many legitimate concerns that require explanation, acknowledgment and adjustment.


----------



## LAR (Jun 30, 2010)

*last post on the Blog*

is June 29th at 9am.  Did they shut it off?


----------



## gblotter (Jun 30, 2010)

*enough black eyes*

I think Bill decided that he had enough black eyes.  No new comments have been approved by the moderator for more than 24 hours.


----------



## Ann in CA (Jul 1, 2010)

There has only been one post added since I submitted my post June 28.  Mine has never shown up, and although I am not happy with the new program, the post was in no way rude or anything that should not have been posted.  There are, I suspect, many, many others that will not be posted.  They'd heard enough!


----------



## bmc20010 (Jul 1, 2010)

*Next page*

I just realized that there is a ">>" (it is small, and in blue) under all of the comments to go to the next page.  The blog comments are not cut off.  As of now, they go until 6/30 in the evening.


----------



## Ann in CA (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks for discovering those >> to the rest of the  comments.  Now I am not unhappy with Bill's blog, just his points program!!


----------



## KathyPet (Jul 1, 2010)

I posted yesterday about my newly acquired resale St. Kitts week not being able to be enrolled since I missed a deadline that I didn't even know about.  My post is not there!


----------



## lovearuba (Jul 1, 2010)

*try reaching out*

Hi
I dont know if you have already done this and I have no patience to read the hundreds of messages that started since this whole program was introduced but I think its worthwhile for you to call Marriott and see if they will make an exception.  This is assumming you want to be in the program. You never know.


----------



## EZ-ED (Jul 2, 2010)

Posted on the blog this morning but don't really expect it to be displayed as the last blog post was June 28. Here's my rant er blog post...
----------------------
Dear Mr. Marriott,

I have reviewed the new timeshare points system. I have some experience with the points issued in the reward system (and how those points have been devalued over the years). I find the new program to be of little or no benefit to me and subject to much confusion on the part of both the current owners and Marriott staff. Like my Marriott Reward Points, my thoughts of Marriott have been devalued which is what I expect to happen to the new timeshare points system in the coming years. On the positive side I bought my gold MSW resale so I don't feel the stab in the back your company has executed on the many retail Marriott purchasers. It would appear that the Marriott system is moving in the direction of Westgate system. I hope this is not true but then this is a timeshare so... 
----------------------


----------



## gblotter (Jul 3, 2010)

Over the last several days I've tried (twice) to post my comment to Bill Marriott's blog, but apparently they don't want to hear from me.

--------------------

Dear Mr. Marriott,

As with many things, the devil is in the details.

Enrollment contracts for the new Marriott timeshare points program include limitations on voting rights - owners are not allowed to vote against Marriott's interests. Furthermore, Marriott retains the privilege of revaluing the points allocations in the future. These are two big warning signs that make me say "buyer beware".

These two stipulations in the new points program give Marriott increased latitude to manipulate owners while simultaneously limiting their ability to throw up any effective opposition. Such tactics are unworthy of the Marriott name.

The timeshare industry is filled with many sad examples of manipulation and even fraud that should make any potential buyer cautious. With the Marriott brand comes a certain level of trust (even if it is not spelled out in any contract). That trust has been shattered by the introduction of this new points program.

I believe that you are a man of integrity. I can only assume that you have been very poorly served by your lieutenants in this regard.

Perhaps it has been forgotten that a good reputation takes years to build and only minutes to destroy. How sad.


----------



## pacheco18 (Jul 3, 2010)

Mine never got posted.

Speaks volumes, doesn't it?


----------



## worldtraveler (Jul 3, 2010)

*New Point System is terrible!*

There are many reasons why Marriott owners should NOT join the point system. I am not going in all, but only one in particular -- something that people do not know.

So I did a test....Let's say I have a specific week (at my home resort) that is worth 500 points. So I click on my home resort, asking for the exact same week, and it would cost me 1000 points to get the exact same week at my home resort!!! YES... in other words, Marriott is cheating, and charging people more points than what it's really worth.
The new system sucks, and I would never never join....On the surface, I thought it would be so nice...I actually was seriously considering...But after I did this test, and also other factors, like calculating how much it would cost to join initially, the yearly fees, and also the limitation I would get to trade. I would never never do it.

I will express nicely a note of my frustration on his blog.  Thanks!


----------



## DanCali (Jul 9, 2010)

pacheco18 said:


> Mine never got posted.
> 
> Speaks volumes, doesn't it?



They are still posting on there - last post is from yesterday. Given that this thread moved down recently, I assume mant of the recent posts are from non-tuggers. 

Did yours ever get posted?


----------



## pacheco18 (Jul 9, 2010)

DanCali said:


> They are still posting on there - last post is from yesterday. Given that this thread moved down recently, I assume mant of the recent posts are from non-tuggers.
> 
> Did yours ever get posted?




Just checked - Yes!  Bill Marriott must have a headache.


----------



## cbdmvci (Jul 9, 2010)

*Hitting where it hurts!*

Here's what I posted.  Interested to see if it ever gets up.

It is, incidentally, gospel...

This is how angry I am that my weeks have been devalued ... and that legacy resale buyers have gotten a better shake than legacy direct buyers ... and that I would have to buy another 1250 points in order to get to a premium level so that I won't get shut out at one of my home resorts ... and that the pluspoints will expire so quickly ... and that the inability to bank for more than the following year makes flexible use very hard ... and that you are aggressively selling a plan without even having yet defined important elements like city explorer cost levels ... and that the fine print includes language like the ability to trade destination points for award points may be taken away at any time ... and that premium membership may at any time be supplanted by VIP membership or somesuch which would be another way to earn still more money from the same reservation ability: this is how angry I am: I have just cancelled a large Marriott Hotel Conference for my company (and I held two last five years).


----------



## pacheco18 (Jul 9, 2010)

GREAT post.


----------



## rcsphd (Jul 10, 2010)

*Bill Marriott - A true Gentleman*

I had the opportunity to meet Bill Marriott in Orlando back in 2001, (pre 9/11).  He was being urged by company executives to move quickly to have time to meet and greet new owners at the Horizon Project in Orlando.  He wouldn't have any of it.  He took his time and showed courtesy to everyone who happened to be there.  To me it seemed that he had a genuine appreciation of everyone he came into contact with.

I say this because I do believe that he is convinced of two things with regard to the MVCI change to points: 1.  He must truly believe this will, in the end, be a better product for the customers.  2.  For the economic well being of the company he believes he must do this now or the company will suffer extreme economic hardship.

Just my thoughts on the subject.  I personally don't know enough about exactly how this is going to work to give a credible opinion.  I do know there aren't too many CEO's who would spend the amount of customer contact time that Bill Marriott does - whether good news or bad.


----------



## rickxylon (Jul 22, 2010)

Since Bill Marriott continues to create new blogs, why don't we continue to put our comments on each new one and keep asking him for a response. That way more Marriott customers will see what the issues are and maybe, just maybe, we will get the courtesy of a response from him OR maybe he will look into the problems we have all expressed.

Persistence will be the key!


----------



## Zac495 (Jul 22, 2010)

Told him why I sold and why I'd never buy again and why I will find other ways to vacation without him.


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Aug 3, 2010)

Interesting new post (8/2/10) on his blog...
http://www.blogs.marriott.com/marri...th-more-flexibility/comments/page/8/#comments


----------



## pacheco18 (Aug 3, 2010)

FlyerBobcat said:


> Interesting new post (8/2/10) on his blog...
> http://www.blogs.marriott.com/marri...th-more-flexibility/comments/page/8/#comments



Whoa - spewing venom

You'd think BM would have some second thoughts.  I bet they never anticipated this kind of response.


----------



## DanCali (Aug 3, 2010)

pacheco18 said:


> Whoa - spewing venom



Not really - that's a very will written critique of the points program exchange from the perspective of a retail buyer.


----------



## billymach4 (Aug 4, 2010)

*I am rather perplexed?*

Marriott Corp Execs read TUG. 

Bill Marriott must read the comments on his Blog. His blog can be moderated. 

There are more than a few references to TUG, and a majority of the comments on his blog are clearly negative.

Is Marriott permitting this negative press to prove that MVCI can be fair and balanced? OK at least balanced because clearly the new points system is just not fair.

What purpose does Marriott have in hosting negative press on Bill Marriott's blog. 

Can someone please explain?


----------



## mas (Aug 4, 2010)

Also, if the MAR execs are monitoring the blog, they have to notice that the MVCI blog has 196 comments to date, more that twice as many as any other blog subject to date.  One has to wonder what their response is.  And the significance behind those figures is that probably very few of those comments are from TUG people, meaning that a much wider sampling of people, presumably most if not all MVCI owners are perceiving this program very negatively.

It would be nice to imagine them sitting back and thinking, "We might have gone a bit to far on this one!"  ...Ok, so maybe they aren't shaking in their boots on the negative response--and, in any case, it's fairly obvious that we will never get any hint as to what they are really thinking.


----------



## cbdmvci (Aug 5, 2010)

*Lost Loyalty*

Many of these comments indicate a generalized lose of loyalty to the brand.

I believe that most, by far, of the Marriott family of hotels are managed by Marriott, but owned by third parties, not by the Marriott family.

Those third parties derive no benefit from the Marriott timeshare business.  But it is they, along with Marriott, that are losing customers.

I can't imagine that they are happy about that.

Sure, it's just a couple of hundred comments.  But tell that to the owner of the Courtyard where I have held my 60 attendee sales conferences in the past ... but won't again.


----------

